# Help me sex my R. fantastica "Caynarachi"



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Gang,

I took some pics of these guys to get some input on them. I am positive on one and I am sure its female due to how huge it is. Let me know what you think the others are.

1. ?








2. ?








3. This is the one that is definately female








4. ?








5. ?









Thanks
Jared


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

all look female, although i think #4 may be just a very fat male.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

1 2 and 5 look male


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Jared just like the rest of your thumbs, the females will be overall a bigger frog, bigger in girth as well as slightly longer. When you have a full grown pair it usually is easy to see.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Only one had a little bit shorter body length. All of them are plump and big but that one. Like I stated above, one for sure is a female to me because it is waaaayyy bigger than the others. What ratio does it look like to you Mark?


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

With fantasticus, females are easier to differentiate from males than some of the other ranitomeya species. They are noticeably longer in length than males. Girth is not the best inidicator.


----------



## OSU (Nov 10, 2008)

My guess is 4 and 5 are male. The look wide for a given length.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am going to agree that 4 looks like a male. 5 is close. The other three are long and robust females I think.


----------

